# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Keuze draai/schuifschijf zoals een parkeerschijf

## pca

Kent er iemand een sjabloon of extern programma die dit kan maken.

Ik heb het geprobeerd met "ring" als grafiektype maar de data staat niet op 1 lijn

----------


## arthurbr

Hallo,
wenst u dit met XL te doen?

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Dit forum is voor het spreken over het runnen van een XL workshop besprekend toepassings geen kwesties, die naar veelvoudig taalforum worden verplaatst.

----------

